

Remove Answered Questions from Facebook Profile - vinotht
http://nscraps.com/Social-Networking/755-how-remove-facebook-answered-questions-profile.htm

======
varul
When someone see your facebook profile page the questions you have answered
will be visible to everyone. There is no problem with persons they don't care
what they have answered and how others feel about him. But the people who
cares some privacy need to have hide their answered questions. For example you
might have answered for the question "Have you had sex with someone ever
before marriage?". This answer will be visible to everyone unless you have
hide your questions and may affect you in future. Hiding your unnecessary
answered question will be wise to keep your privacy information well and good

